# x11 et tiger



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Bjr
Quand je télécharge mozilla ou xpdf,
Gros problème il me met un message comme quoi developper tools est trop vieux
Failed: 
This package must be compiled with GCC 3.3, but you currently have 4.0.0 selected.
To correct this problem, run the command:

sudo gcc_select 3.3

You may need to install a more recent version of the Developer Tools to be able
to do so.

or il est tout nouveau c'est celui de tiger

mais avec xpilot ça va
Apple forever


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2005)

Le message est trompeur :
en fait il te faudrait installer une ANCIENNE version de Developer Tools pour disposer de GCC 3.3 ...
Sans doute la 1.5 devrait convenir ...

Cela dit, je me demande si tu ne pourrais pas tout simplement télécharger les sources de GCC 3.3 et le recompiler (fun, non ?  ) en suivant la procédure habituelle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Excusez moi mais e suis novice et ne sait absolument pas comment faire ça      

merci

frol


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2005)

En fait, je vois mal que tu puisses installer les Developer Tool 1.5 à côté des Developer Tools 2.0 (je n'en suis pas sûr ... mais ça doit être un peu tordu).

Par contre tu peux aller sur le site de GNU pour télécharger les sources de GCC 3.3. Après tu décompresses le fichier obtenu dans un dossier et tu suis les instructions du README que tu y trouveras. Bien entendu, il te faudra utiliser le Terminal pour faire cela.


----------



## brome (30 Avril 2005)

Mais avant celà, tu as essayé de taper la commande "sudo gcc_select 3.3" comme indiqué dans le message ? On ne sait jamais...


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2005)

La commande en question permet au système de faire pointer la commande gcc vers une version donnée du compilateur.
Pour voir la liste des versions disponibles :
gcc_select -l

Si celle que tu veux n'y est pas, il te faudra l'installer.


----------



## flap (9 Mai 2005)

Et moi j'ai une meilleur idée... Un peu de planqué c'est vrai :

Attendre patiemment que le logithèqe unix s'adapte à Tiger. Fink est mon ami, je ne le laisse pas tomber pour un tigre !!


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Mai 2005)

moi ce qui m'étonne, c'est que les outils développeurs Tiger installent GCC 3.3 ET GCC 4.0 donc tu as les deux déjà.


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui m'étonne, c'est que les outils développeurs Tiger installent GCC 3.3 ET GCC 4.0 donc tu as les deux déjà.



Je viens d'installer Tiger deux fois de suite et effectivement, quand on installe XCode 2.0 il propose par défaut d'installer les deux versions.

Donc fait "gcc_select -l" pour vérifier si GCC 3.3 est installé et, dans la négative, installe-le en utilisant l'installateur de XCodes (présent sur le DVD).


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui m'étonne, c'est que les outils développeurs Tiger installent GCC 3.3 ET GCC 4.0 donc tu as les deux déjà.



Je viens d'installer Tiger deux fois de suite et effectivement, quand on installe XCode 2.0 il propose par défaut d'installer les deux versions.

Donc fait "gcc_select -l" pour vérifier si GCC 3.3 est installé et, dans la négative, installe-le en utilisant l'installateur de XCodes (présent sur le DVD).


----------

